# Malton Big Breakfast Meet 2014



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just a few snaps from this morning taken from my phone 
The Newish Stuff













Now a couple of oldies







Enjoyable morning big turnout, Vauxhall Monaro's wow what a sound these make, plenty of Focus RS & ST's


----------



## mickR (Apr 4, 2014)

Some nice cars and your photos are good. Tell me more about the meet please?


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Happens every year organised by Malton Specialist Cars, it's very popular marshal's & police in attendance just a general turn up park your car and have a wander around oh and a bacon buttie & coffee of course proceeds go to charity very enjoyable morning lots of owners clubs there Focus RS & ST's, Vauxhall Monaro's, Porsche's & Ferrari's


----------



## mickR (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks, is it just once a year? Have now found the website and not much info about future events.


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

As far as I know once a year, have a look on youtube some video on there:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

some beauty's there


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Ooh that RS2000!!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Monaros certainly are amazing

Can't slate vx there


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

I was there, too; Posted a load of pics on PH

This Focus RS brought with it a small trophy - Probably off the Moors


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Fantastic, would love to go to something like this, looks like a cars n coffee type thing, which I love the idea of!


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it's every bank holiday. I will ask my brother as his business in on the same industrial estate.


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Few more then
























This Spyker sounded bloddy marvelous :argie:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Ooh that RS2000!!!


well said:thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Phil-1 said:


> I think it's every bank holiday. I will ask my brother as his business in on the same industrial estate.


Not sure about that mate as I'm pretty certain this Big Breakfast meet only goes on twice a year; Easter Sunday and then one in August or September at some point.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Otter Smacker said:


> Not sure about that mate as I'm pretty certain this Big Breakfast meet only goes on twice a year; Easter Sunday and then one in August or September at some point.


I think your right, they have one now at the start of the summer then one at the end .


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

2nd one is usually October time.
Keep checking their Facebook events page https://www.facebook.com/SpecialistCars/events


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive been to nearly every meet they have had
but not anymore

this was first done as a meet twice a year for supercars to meet up,with proceeds going to yorks air ambulance

charity side i have no problem with

due to the success over the years it has now become a victim of its own success.lots of "normal" cars turning up and along with it a certain number of individuals who are going to spoil it for the majority

yes you have aloud stereo ,that makes your car move when stood still due to the massive bass speakers in it
must you play it so loud that everyone can hear it,even the little uns who love seeing supercars up close,can make out the lyriscs ,and the language it contains,not good

theres a time and a place for you and malton it isnt

there are a growing number of supercar owners who now dont go

a few meets ago someones clio v6 got scratched ,Malton helped with the repairs even though it was nothing to do with them ,then last year the mustang crashed

i suppose the gangs of bacwards wearing baseball caps baying didnt help

this is why the polisce now turn up,they never used to be there
the camera van caught quite a few driving away fast,all in 2normal2 cars

sorry but for me the whole experience is now spoilt


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well first time I have been and I enjoyed it, and before you ask I'm not one of those backward baseball cap wearing people, police being there is a good idea they were mixing with the crowd chatting and obviously share a passion for cars, yes I agree with you about the nutters with the loud stereos two vehicles I saw certainly come to mind but on the whole I enjoyed it and will be back as it is for a good cause.


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)




----------

